# Greetings from the new dude..



## Geedee (Dec 5, 2008)

.


----------



## rochie (Dec 5, 2008)

hello mate and welcome always nice to have another brit in here  !


----------



## evangilder (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Gary. One of these days, you need to get out to the Chino show. The Horsemen flew there last year and there are at least half a dozen Mustangs there every year. Here are a couple of my 'Stang shots for you to drool over.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Gary, and welcome. Your Mustang cockpit sounds interesting, try to post some progress pics when you can.
Terry.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Gary...... You'll fit in ...... nicely, I might add.

Charles


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 5, 2008)

.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forum.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 5, 2008)

GeeDee, the Aviation Section would be just fine for ur topic man...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome Geedee.

hey Adler where's your siggy picture?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Gee!!

Marcel, I thought it was my computer but if you don't see his siggy, it must be gone somehow.

Chris, you siggy is gone - nothing but a red X in a box.


----------



## Denahue (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome from Colorado.....


----------



## v2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome from Poland!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2008)

With V2 here, welcome to the site.


----------

